# type of hang tag



## carrotjuice (Apr 25, 2009)

Help! Levi's has a hang tag that I love. I have been searching for several months and I have been unable to figure out the type of material it is. It is thin, bendable and virtually rip resistant. You can however put a fingernail indent in it. It is almost like a very thin faux leather (without the fibers) it is very flat in terms of its sheen...what is it made of? Thanks!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Post a picture.


----------

